# Bernie Sanders Denounces The Shooter, Of Republican Congressmen At Baseball Game.



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The shooter has died, and Bernie's denunciation of him is hollow, and so are any apologies from the Left. They have been on board with those who hate President Trump; and they have fanned the flames with rhetoric that is criminal. To feign surprise that someone acted on that rhetoric, is reprehensible.
The killer worked for Bernie's election, and it makes sense that he did. America is a house divided, and hatred reigns in a lot of hearts: mostly in the hearts of Socialists.


----------



## Viking (Aug 25, 2013)

How do you know that any and every democrat just have hollow apologies to offer?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Viking said:


> How do you know that any and every democrat just have hollow apologies to offer?


conservatives reserve the same right to basket everyone up WE hate and crucify them to Holly Hell - only thing missing on our side are the likes of Soros, CNN & NYT that support, endorse, and finance the hate mongering ....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bernie is just trying to remain in the spot light. Wish hildo and him would just get lost in the woods with no search party.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Of course the left (communists, socialists, progressives, demonic rats) are hollow. They exchanged their souls for the power to force others to do as they say long ago.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

By Any Means Necessary. That is the mantra of the left. Now own it!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking (Aug 25, 2013)

I think the responsible prepper focus on the case at hand, and the politics. Not some fake animosity. 

Seems like we have more "Live and let live" where I live, than in the US. I always thought it would be the other way around. 

Alternative facts, perhaps?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If I remember correctly there was a liberal lefty on tv shortly after the election stating that Trump was unexceptionable and that blood will be shed and people have to die, well, be careful what you wish for, now it's to late to walk it back, so now the left will have to spin this so as not to take the blame, our prayers go out to the victims and their families.....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> conservatives reserve the same right to basket everyone up WE hate and crucify them to Holly Hell - only thing missing on our side are the likes of Soros, CNN & NYT that support, endorse, and finance the hate mongering ....


We do not seem quite so prone to act on our outrage though. Back in the obama days, I went to a lot of Tea Party protests and not a single one of them resembled BLM. I suspect we get just as angry, but we have far more self-control (thankfully).


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@Viking:
9 posts in 4 years, 2 of them criticizing us, in the defense of the democratic socialists? Have you been following the hate speeches, the oppressive acts, and blatant destruction of Trump Effigies? And if so, do you honestly feel justified in defending these people to us? Or do you choose the same rhetoric that not all leftists feel this way, much as not all Muslims want to see the USA destroyed?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Viking said:


> How do you know that any and every democrat just have hollow apologies to offer?


Actually easy to know. A person's history is a very accurate prediction of what/who they are. Not only that, but dumbs like to stay strong and stay grouped. This alone means that they are all equally guilty and worthless. Keep it coming lefties, keep it coming......


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Those demonrats want this to happen, they are all about gun control, even if there are a few sacrificial lambs.

Sanders is another hypocritical phony just like Hildabitch.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

News Flash! The politicians are screaming for more personal security in light of the threats. Well...screw them. If we don't need a gun to defend ourselves, neither do they. They have a 9 and 1 button on their cell phones. Maybe they should learn that sequence that summons the police.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> News Flash! The politicians are screaming for more personal security in light of the threats. Well...screw them. If we don't need a gun to defend ourselves, neither do they. They have a 9 and 1 button on their cell phones. Maybe they should learn that sequence that summons the police.


Maybe then they'll get an idea of how long 7 minutes really is.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The bastards are now screaming for gun control, just because they are the target, almost, it was the republicans that were.

The Bloomberg anytown whores are out in force also, as usual post shooting.

Funny they are not out screaming in Chicago, can't with a Dick Holder running the place, would look bad for that criminal.

At this point it won't do them any good, senate would never pass a GC bill, and the Donald would ever sign it, case closed.

But it plays well to their libtard base who are terrified of guns, more votes..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Who is this socialist fool?



Viking said:


> How do you know that any and every democrat just have hollow apologies to offer?





Viking said:


> I think the responsible prepper focus on the case at hand, and the politics. Not some fake animosity.
> 
> Seems like we have more "Live and let live" where I live, than in the US. I always thought it would be the other way around.
> 
> Alternative facts, perhaps?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back to the murdering idiot democrat socialist named James Hodgkinson from Belleville, IL who is now dead. That is good.

A good guy with a gun, Capitol Police Officer David Bailey, ended the life of this anti-American democrat murdering fool.

A good article below from Ann Coulter on what we are up against;

Ann Coulter - June 14, 2017 - THE 'RESISTANCE' GOES LIVE-FIRE


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

As I said to a coworker today; "a Marxist used violence (as per Saul alinsky) to advance their agenda?! NO! (Sarcasm)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Radio's Michael Savage: 'When Will the Next One Take Action?'

This was totally predictable by any thinking being given the amount of no holds bared hate from the left. Those stoking the fire should share in the blame and the crime. There is free speech and difference of opinion then there is promoting, encouraging and abetting illegal acts.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Radio's Michael Savage: 'When Will the Next One Take Action?'
> 
> This was totally predictable by any thinking being given the amount of no holds bared hate from the left. Those stoking the fire should share in the blame and the crime. There is free speech and difference of opinion then there is promoting, encouraging and abetting illegal acts.


Couldn't have said it any better......


----------

